
It makes nothing but sense - Mobile Payment - github-cat
http://www.pixelstech.us/article/1518410696-It-makes-nothing-but-sense-Mobile-Payment
======
javasecurity
I remember you can even use QR code to pay when shopping online. It is a great
one since I never need to type my credit card information again and again...

